# Got another Plant ID for you



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

The flowers on the top of a long stalk. The leaves are soft and have a fuzzy feel to them. And we are just north of Abilene, Tx and considered Panhandle Plains, sandy soil.


----------



## swollen tongue (Mar 9, 2006)

looks kinda like a wild flox


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

Not Phlox...they don't have fuzzy leaves. It looks like campion to me. Google Rose campion and see if you can come up with some images that help you identify it.


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

It is in the Brassicaceae (Mustard Family). Definitely not Phlox - 5 vs 4 petals on the one you have. It is likely an nonnative weed. You may want to eradicate it.


----------

